
California lawmakers agree to health benefits for immigrants - spking
https://www.sacbee.com/article231373418.html
======
masonic

      State officials estimate that group will be about 90,000 people at a cost of $98 million per year
    

They can't provide even Medi-Cal coverage for less than $100/month per person.

